# Where To Get Bands And Toobs



## Always_Running (Aug 3, 2011)

where can i get different sizes of slingshot toobs and therabands thanks


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Running you can get flat bands (latex) from Tex shooter or flatband both are resident in the US and for tubing there's truly Texas or Dankung,hope that helps


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't sell TheraBand just Mil spec Latex! -- Tex


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, you can find Theraband from Ebay or Gamekeeper John. Tubes from Ebay or Dankung. I think Frogman that uses only tubes may give you more info. Cheers. Bob


----------



## Always_Running (Aug 3, 2011)

Ok thank you


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Thera-Band-Theraband-Tubes-Set-5-Feet-Each-New-/170458497565?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b01e421d


----------



## Always_Running (Aug 3, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I don't sell TheraBand just Mil spec Latex! -- Tex


these are the best bands ive used i got my package from you today and the bands are great Thanks


----------

